# Needle Exchange



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Went to the needle exchange yesterday to get some free needles for my up coming cycle, I figured if jobless smack heads can get them free why should I pay  So went to my local weldricks and after 15 minutes waiting in line with some undesirables I came away with my package. When I opened it was ****ed off to see she had give me 3 insulin syringes with a 29g 0.5" inch needle fitted and a sharps bin not sure how she thought I could inject the quads with these I did tell her it was for IM steroids.

So today I had attempt number 2 went to a lloyds chemist and this time she asked what I wanted so told her 23g needles and spererate 1ml syringes, when I got back to car I realised she had given me the right needles but the same crapy syringes with a 29g needle fitted not sure how she thought I was going to fit the needles. Anyway had my 3rd attempt at a lloyds in barnsley later on, after a short lecture on the dangers of steroid "man boobs" being the only one she could quote she asked me again what I want so I told her again 23g needles and 1ml syringes at which point she asked if I want barrels which the previous lloyds chemist woman ask but didnt have a clue what she meant well apparently barrels are what most of us call syringes so lesson learned if you got to a llyods needle exchange you want barrels not syringes otherwise you get insulin syringes. Came away this time with 10 needles 10 1ml barrels swabs and a 3rd sharps bin. 

Steve


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

mate i get them to open them, as half of them dont no **** lol:laugh:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i thought it just as easy to buy what i wanted rather than be a cheapskate...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

1st time i went to the exchange I had to go into a sideroom where they offered me smack pins, pamphlets and bs. I told them i wanted IM pins so they whispered "steroids" lol.

Then they offered me 18 gauge - they reckon all the bbers take these monsters... fkks sake.

Couldn't believe how many pins and swabs i got in the end.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had no problems 2 mls barrels with green and blue pins and slin pins, they did knock me back when I asked if they were supplying ansillaries though lol If you don't ask you don't get!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

How did you find your local one?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Follow the thin people with no teeth


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't think my nan knows where it is tbh mate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> i thought it just as easy to buy what i wanted rather than be a cheapskate...


Why pay for something when there's a free service that enables you to exchange needles in the safest and most efficient way?


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Search the net or just try the local lloyds if they dont im sure they will tell you the nearest that does.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I don't know why people would Buy them. What are you meant to do with them afterwards?

It's safer and easier to take them to the exchange.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Needle exchange centers like open roads etc, are funded and marked by how good they are at getting returns i.e used barrels and pins back.

Your Smackheads throw their's in the street and school playgrounds!

Most BB'rs take their used returns back in the correct bins and this helps the center with its score and effectivness in society, they appreciate this and usualy reward you by giving out more than enough pins and barrels to please any hard core user


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

next time you got to a center ask for a 2ml neede pack i made same mistake went into superdrug and ended up with slin barells, they either do 1ml (insulin) or 2ml (steroid)packs so go for the 2ml.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To find one - google "needle exchange" and your town or council name. I had no problems with mine - they asked me what I wanted and gave me exactly that, no questions or comments.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Would have been much less hassle just to buy them and have them delivered to your door.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

I used to but of the net but now go to the local needle exchange and im allways pleased by the service i tell here what i want and she bungs a load more than i need, ive got 2 carrier bags full of barrely pins and wipes under my bed which i intend to use........well they ere free lol. :beer:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

for a 12 week course I go in, ask for 30 blue's, 30 greens, 30 2ml barrels, swabs and sharps bins... and walk out no problems....

When I was in last week I even gave the woman advice on Quad injecting as she wasnt sure how it was done.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> next time you got to a center ask for a 2ml neede pack i made same mistake went into superdrug and ended up with slin barells, they either do 1ml (insulin) or 2ml (steroid)packs so go for the 2ml.


Likewise, they asked me if i wanted 1ml or 2ml. Went for the 2ml and it contains all the roider's essentials.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I'm registered with a couple and I've never had any problems with them at all, they are invaluable to the bodybuilder....


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think you can buy needles&syringes at all, I tried a few pharmacies and they said they're prescription only. So needle exchange is the only option really, except ordering bulk from the net.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

They're having you on mate, you don't have to hold a prescription to get them from a regular pharmacy.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

my local boots pharmacy is not a needle exchange, but have them, and thay are very good, i got so much stuf off them it will last me for years,,


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> my local boots pharmacy is not a needle exchange, but have them, and thay are very good, i got so much stuf off them it will last me for years,,


You guys talking about boots and lloyds e.t.c. Do you have to pay?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

no,, its all free


----------



## Drozich (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you have to give address details etc when using the needle exchange?


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

Drozich said:


> Do you have to give address details etc when using the needle exchange?


no mate, just go and ask:thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why pay for something when there's a free service that enables you to exchange needles in the safest and most efficient way?


because the cost of getting enough pins and barrels for the next 10 courses was less than 15 quid. saves the aggro of the local services idea of steroid pins being 18g 1"...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Slamdog said:


> because the cost of getting enough pins and barrels for the next 10 courses was less than 15 quid. saves the aggro of the local services idea of steroid pins being 18g 1"...


i guess im lucky as i get my bloods done then pic up my box of 200 2ml barrels and few hundred blue's and greens:thumb:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Follow the thin people with no teeth


that just made me laugh


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

when I go I just tell them I want 100 blues, 100 greens, 100 barrells,2 boxes of swabs, a bin and any slin pins I need. Not a problem at all. Even supply amp snappers now. Never lecture or question what I'm doing, if anything they ask questions about steroid use to learn. They offer a brilliant service :thumb:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't believe my moment of sheer comedy gold was overlooked! Oh and I will try the local lloyds today!


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I can't believe my moment of sheer comedy gold was overlooked! Oh and I will try the local lloyds today!


i noticed it mate. very good :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Would have been much less hassle just to buy them and have them delivered to your door.





Slamdog said:


> because the cost of getting enough pins and barrels for the next 10 courses was less than 15 quid. saves the aggro of the local services idea of steroid pins being 18g 1"...


Exactly. I burn my used barrels in workshop fire, and give my sharps to training partner to put in his sharps bin as he uses exchange.

Just because something is "free" doesnt mean it should be exploited. I put inverted commas on free as it isnt - where do you think the money comes to pay for the kit and wages of the staff etc :lol:

Right out your own pocket.

So, by me buying my pins etc I guess I am paying double... still, no need to leave the house, no need to stand and wait, no patronising questions or advice, garaunteed no stats collection to be used against us at a later date, no need for the many junkies in my area to automatically assume I am their best mate and tell me how they would be my size if they used "they mad steroids" and best of all, no way for those around me to know my business, as the local exchange is in the docs surgery, and every fkn nosey busy body from round here is in and out there constantly.

Things getting pretty tight mind you, may have no option but to use exchange.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

only thing i dont like about mine is the fact that its right next to my old work.... and I know everyone watches out the windows... cos i used to do it lol.... We used to count the junkies...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh, pmsl at some of you going in and getting mistaken for junkies :lol:

Betas

Even if you arent that big, you should still be going in with super tight T, protein shaker in hand, dumbell pendant on, and maybe even get a quick pump on the bis, tris and chest in toilets before walking up to get dealt with.

Then, before they have a chance to start their pish, BOOM, double bi and calmly state - just like Arnie demanding boots-clothes-motorcycle - "your green and blue pins - 5ml barrels (2ml, pah betas) give them to me"

Thats how the situation should go down.

If you are being mistaken for junkies then may I suggest you arent ready for AAS and you should post up diet and training so we can maximise natural gains first

:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Always bought mine, always will.

Nothing is free these days either.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Bulk_250 said:


> What are you meant to do with them afterwards?
> 
> It's safer and easier to take them to the exchange.


yep, your right..

i can just drop the used sharps bin in the exchange sharps barrel... completely annonymously. and look like a normal customer of the chemist.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Oh, pmsl at some of you going in and getting mistaken for junkies :lol:
> 
> Betas
> 
> ...


Nah i get the usual compliment when i go in of "well i can tell your no here for the heroin needles doll"

The woman in our local one is quality....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i just look around local parks and gutters, always some lying around, quick rinse under the hot tap, and good to go!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Always bought mine, always will.
> 
> Nothing is free these days either.


well, needle exchange quite clearly is actually


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Tasty said:


> I can't believe my moment of sheer comedy gold was overlooked! Oh and I will try the local lloyds today!


it wasn't mate, it earned you a rep, and my pants are now wet


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

We hear these concerns all the time. All are valid points. We are considering a proposal to supply pins, barrels, sharps bins, swabs etc. If it comes off we should be cheaper than medisave and more discreet with the packaging. Just gotta be convinced that it is the right way to go. We would use any profits generated to plough into extra kit for our bodybuilding clinics. As ever, your opinions on the matter would be valued.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bentleymiller said:


> We hear these concerns all the time. All are valid points. We are considering a proposal to supply pins, barrels, sharps bins, swabs etc. If it comes off we should be cheaper than medisave and more discreet with the packaging. Just gotta be convinced that it is the right way to go. We would use any profits generated to plough into extra kit for our bodybuilding clinics. As ever, your opinions on the matter would be valued.


I have always used Medisave but tbh if you started supplying the same pins/barrels/sin bins etc and at a cheaper price then i for one would definatly use you and rekon its a good idea too:thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

but the ones i find in the park have more 'character'!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> but the ones i find in the park have more 'character'!


Wouldn't touch them mate,

'spect they started life as a Tesco's carrier bag... :tongue:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> but the ones i find in the park have more 'character'!


dont thay get a bit blunt? :tongue:

im going looking for sum tonight:thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Got some from lloyds today, woman was lovely, told they give out 2x as many to aas users rather than smack rats - probably due to our proximity to the base (she reckons they're mostly squaddies) she gave me swabs, sharps bin, 20 barrels and 20 of each pin and told me to come back when I need more. Weird goin in and asking though!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had no problems at my local pin exchange, got

50 x

2ml Barrels

green pins

blue pins

swabs

sharps bins

information about shooting roids safely (as a newbie roider, very usefull)

and as a bonus free condoms  (Hope my sex drive dont suffer during my cycle)

Cheers!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> I had no problems at my local pin exchange, got
> 
> 50 x
> 
> ...


If your on Test or anyhting similar your mrs will be walking like john wayne....


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Pmsl


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Went down to the pharmacy this afternoon to exchange. Someone new on the counter today....

"Have you been here before?"

- Yes mate.

"What do you want? 1ml?!"

- No, 2ml!!!! And blues and greens please.

Walked out with most they've ever given me.....


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


 Originally Posted by *Witch-King* 

Follow the thin people with no teeth





> Dan The Man:
> 
> that just made me laugh


I aim to please! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive never bought any and wouldnt dream of it. i use a needle exchange in a town near me but not to close so very slim chance of any1 seeing me. however i usually go to discus clinic to get my bloods done and get stocked up on pins/barrle etc their and thats an hour away so no1 knows who i am.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine is literally one minute's walk from my flat and I can get all my pins etc for free, give them back any used sharps boxes and get my bloods done for free by the nurse. Why wouldn't I use such a service? If people want to pay for all of the above then fine, but don't come as self-righteous to those who want to benefit from this great service.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Mine is literally one minute's walk from my flat and I can get all my pins etc for free, give them back any used sharps boxes and get my bloods done for free by the nurse. Why wouldn't I use such a service? If people want to pay for all of the above then fine, but don't come as self-righteous to those who want to benefit from this great service.


You get you're bloods done free? Is this the place on London Road? That's where I go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone else get free condoms?

They wont let me leave without taking some lol

Oh and a clap test :laugh:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> If your on Test or anyhting similar your mrs will be walking like john wayne....


If thats the case ill probely be taking clean pins back just for a supply of condoms :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Why do you use condoms with your mrs may I ask? If she don't like the pill get her slut chipped!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

I think one point to consider for the people who say its not free and we all pay for it in the end is that this service probably pays for itself 100 times over. Maybe not with AAS users but heroin addicts who are more likely to share needles do you know how much it costs the NHS to keep a patient with AIDS alive or for a liver transplant for someone with hep C.

Steve


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Good point, and if i've already paid for it then why pay twice? I never go docs, use the old bill or claim benefits so I might as well get something


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

what would you guys stack with cypionate? i am doing 2ml of deca and 2ml of sust per week! but am thinking ahead to my next cycle and was going to change it up abit. Can anyone offer any advise on what is best to stack with cypionate?

any info would be great


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wrong thread mate, start your own please.

Not only do I get free condoms in my pack, I get citric acid for cutting my sweet lady H and little bowls for smoking it :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tasty said:


> Why do you use condoms with your mrs may I ask? If she don't like the pill get her slut chipped!


Actually I didn't say I had a Mrs, tbh I do sleep about a bit and I don't take chances...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Wrong thread mate, start your own please.
> 
> Not only do I get free condoms in my pack, I get citric acid for cutting my sweet lady H and little bowls for smoking it :lol:


i think the little bowls are cups and you use them for cooking the gear up, they usually provide sample cuts of tin foil for smoking it

in dublin the sharps or pins containers are known as sin-bins


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Never even knew needle exchanges existed. Just searched for local and there is one 2 minutes from my house...gunna be sweet for when I run AAS some day.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Oh, pmsl at some of you going in and getting mistaken for junkies :lol:
> 
> Betas
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: this is fckuing funny


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

First time I went to LLoyds, ended up with 1ml slin syringes, condoms, rolly filters, citric acid paks, and a sharps torpedo, all in a white paper bag. lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

when i get 1ml slin pins they give me smack packs, with condoms, foil, citric acetate a spoon etc lol, my boots give me 20 pins at a time (2packs), if i get 2mls for aas i just tell them exactly what i want sort of make my own pack up lol.

i still bundle it all into a bag or under my coat so ppl dont think im there on the smack lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ive only been to 2, both mint, max 2 mins wait then they give me generally 30+ of everything but be dicks about slin pins and no more than 30, but the new 1 i went to just gave me 100slin pins for my peps, absolute legend


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

The one I use in leeds gives me all I need for AAS, last time I went in I got:

50 x 2.5ml barrels

40 x greens

40 x oranges

40 x blues

120 x 29G slin pins

40ml sterile water

3 x 1.5L sharps bins

amp snapper

pill cutter

a whole box of swabs - 200 I think

and the guys in there are well cool and pretty knowledgeable


----------

